# Power Antenna...need help replacing!!!



## bmwguy22 (Aug 2, 2006)

I recently got a 98 Altima with power antenna, but the antenna has broked. Anyone knwo how to replace it? I have the new one from the dealer, but I'm unsure how to install it/


thanks in advance!


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

bmwguy22 said:


> I recently got a 98 Altima with power antenna, but the antenna has broked. Anyone knwo how to replace it? I have the new one from the dealer, but I'm unsure how to install it/
> 
> 
> thanks in advance!



It takes two people to do this. First, make sure the radio is off then remove the nut near the antenna base and then have someone turn the radio on, as the ant. is expaning out, grab it and keep pulling until it completley out, the installation is the reverse. additionally i SUGGEST YOU LOOK AT THE hAYNES MANUAL IT HAS GREAT ILLUSTRATIONS.,


----------



## bmwguy22 (Aug 2, 2006)

thanks for youre help!


----------



## bmwguy22 (Aug 2, 2006)

ok, nope, your idea didnt' help. Th eantenna has already fallen out, and there's no way I can access the rest of the antenna as it's stuck in the motor assembly. 

The replacement antenna seems to have a lip on the bottom, which would make it impossible to feed this back into my car/

...sorry, I dont 'have a Hanes


----------



## GoldTima01 (Jun 21, 2006)

I just bought an 01 and it has no antenna.....hm, maybe thsi is why my radio reception sucks.


----------

